# power steering for the Brute Force



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

hello, does anyone know if there´s aftermarket power steering for the brute force? several months ago I saw in this page http://allterrainresearch.net/ that they sold it, but now they dont advertise it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I havnt heard of one yet.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

There is one out there. I was thinking about it last year and decided to get Elka's instead with tax money. 

http://atvpowersteering.com/atv-pow...aki-brute-force-power-steering-system-88.html


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

This will definatly be an upgrade that i'll do as soon as its out. I ride with guys that have both the grizzly and polaris 850 and they have more control at higher speeds down the trail.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

It still says not in production yet, so not sure whats going on there. You might want to contact them. I emailed them last year and they were going to try and get the price under 1000 dollars, that may be the hang up.


----------



## XtremeSideXSide (Feb 8, 2010)

I have reached out to my vendor to check for you and it is still in Proto type stage.

He will let me know when it is ready for production and i will put up a post about it.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks to all, please keep us informed as soon as it is released


----------

